# Century Aluminium (CENX)



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

Anyone ? from my point of view, it look like bargain territory


----------



## Potato (Apr 3, 2009)

larry81 said:


> Anyone ? from my point of view, it look like bargain territory


Care to elaborate? I just pulled it up on google finance, and I see a stock that's gone up 50% in the last year, with a P/E of 20. Doesn't exactly scream bargain to me -- is there a reason for me to pull up the annual report and start reading?


----------

